# Help a Jabrony Title a trailer



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

jberg421 said:


> Hello all. I hope this is okay to post here. I chose to do so mainly because I figured it would actually get some replies. Anyway, bought a trailer a month ago, of course I didn't think to title it immediately cuz it was end of season.. whatever. Now we wanna go fish, cuz MT still doesn't have snow. My question is what I need to bring to the DMV. I've checked their website and it's clear as mud.
> 
> Some things to keep in mind.
> 
> ...


I titled mine in CO by calling it homemade, a state trooper came out, looked it over for weight, est. year I built it (i didn't build it, bought it from someone) brought the paper that he gave me to the DMV and that was it. This was 2012 so things may have changed.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If it was not previously titled, it will need to be titled as homemade. The county will issue you a number to stamp into the tongue.

Did it have CO plates, or do you mean you currently have CO vehicle plates? It's not illegal, but expect questions from an LEO if you do get pulled over..especially so they can ensure you didn't steal the trailer (mismatched plates are a clue). If you've moved here from CO, you have a bigger risk of getting a ticket/hefty fine for getting a MT fishing license before you've been here 6 months and established residency.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I've found a GREAT deal depends on the clerk you face at the DMV. Keep your story straight, simple, consistent. I have faced some real doody-heads in my area. Some will guide you through "how to make it happen" and some will intentionally make it impossible. Not funny.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

villagelightsmith said:


> I've found a GREAT deal depends on the clerk you face at the DMV. Keep your story straight, simple, consistent. I have faced some real doody-heads in my area. Some will guide you through "how to make it happen" and some will intentionally make it impossible. Not funny.


I second the "Keep your story straight, simple, consistent" part. Make their job easy, make sure you've read the instructions and have got all the documents you need in advance, and maybe even rehearse what you need to say beforehand.

In addition to having a mind-numbing job, the DMV clerks probably have to deal with lots of grumpy people all day long. Your visit with them would be a great time to remember the DMV clerk is just another person doing their job who deserves to be treated kindly and with the same respect anyone else should get. That "Golden Rule" stuff, you know?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm building a trailer. Bought a v-hull regular boat trailer off Marketplace with no plate or title, and the original numbers are not legible. I am turning it into a dory trailer.

Just called DMV after my previous response and waited through their voicemail and hold for 20min for both of us.

They said get the inspection first, then the LEO can sign off on it. Take that piece of paper to your county DMV (vehicle registrations in the county offices...not the State drivers' license office) and get it titled/tagged as a homebuilt.




https://dojmt.gov/wp-content/uploads/Certificate-of-Trailer-Number-Assignment.pdf




I'd print that and one of these to have handy when you have your friendly local LEO inspect it.


https://media.dojmt.gov/wp-content/uploads/MV20-1.pdf


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> I bet they have to deal with lots of grumpy people all day long and this would be a good time to remember the DMV clerk is just another person doing their job who deserves to be treated kindly and with the same respect anyone else should get. That "Golden Rule" stuff, you know.


Yes and no. I'm polite to everyone, but the DMV clerks can be really, really slow.

I have a friend who is a former DMV clerk who quit her job when she had a baby, and now she works as a consultant to do your DMV paperwork for you. Probably not worth your $$ for a $10 trailer registration, but...if you want her number, message me!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think a lot of that is their job where they have to be meticulous in getting strings of numbers and letters exactly right and a lot has to do with the our perception and that after we've had to wait in line, we're impatient by the time we get to the desk. Skip to 0:20 below for the quintessential DMV experience:


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Classic!

And they also deal with people in line before you who are unprepared and don't really know what they need!


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

I think you will have to get it weighed as well. Santa Fe gravel weighs for a small fee.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> If it was not previously titled, it will need to be titled as homemade. The county will issue you a number to stamp into the tongue.
> 
> Did it have CO plates, or do you mean you currently have CO vehicle plates? It's not illegal, but expect questions from an LEO if you do get pulled over..especially so they can ensure you didn't steal the trailer (mismatched plates are a clue). If you've moved here from CO, you have a bigger risk of getting a ticket/hefty fine for getting a MT fishing license before you've been here 6 months and established residency.


My truck has CO plates. I have an out of state 1 year Montana fishing license. Sounds like I'll just register it as homemade and be very nice and pleasant at the DMV. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> I'm building a trailer. Bought a v-hull regular boat trailer off Marketplace with no plate or title, and the original numbers are not legible. I am turning it into a dory trailer.
> 
> Just called DMV after my previous response and waited through their voicemail and hold for 20min for both of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks my guy. If you see a snot green RMR behind a Chevy Colorado in MT, yell at that guy and tell him to toss you a beer!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

If it was plated legally in CO it has a vin number. Since the vin number already exists you cannot register it as home made and get another vin assigned to it. You may have to deal with the CO dmvs to get a title, not sure how that works. Id search that trailer for a vin number. If it has one, it has a title. Colorado state issued vin numbers on home made trailers have a silver metal tag that rivets on. If it were to accidentally fall off you may have to register it as home made again. Now when i registered my homemade trailer in colorado the guy in front of me had a boat trailer that the vin was missing. I guess when they are mounted straight up, this is a problem. He had to register as homemade. Word of caution. The state cop by me liked his job and searched it hard for a stamped vin number. Anyways bureaucracy suck, good luck.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

In MT???!!


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> In MT???!!


I know I know, I need to ditch these greenback plates ASAP....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jberg421 said:


> I know I know, I need to ditch these greenback plates ASAP....


More a response to NoCo, assuming they thought you were still registering in CO?

I know how much you Coloradans hate Texas and vice-versa. We have similar antipathy for Californians...you're flying under the radar. 
To where in MT have you moved?


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> More a response to NoCo, assuming they thought you were still registering in CO?
> 
> I know how much you Coloradans hate Texas and vice-versa. We have similar antipathy for Californians...you're flying under the radar.
> To where in MT have you moved?


No no, bought in MT, never titled, no vin. I just still have Co plates on my truck. I’m currently in Bozangeles.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Plenty of CO college students in Bzn as well.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> More a response to NoCo, assuming they thought you were still registering in CO?
> 
> I know how much you Coloradans hate Texas and vice-versa. We have similar antipathy for Californians...you're flying under the radar.
> To where in MT have you moved?


When you register a vehicle in any state, there is a vin search. If mt shows a title in co he won't be able to register it without a presidential pardon. Just trying to hint without being obvious to accidentally lose the vin if he does not have title.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

NoCo said:


> When you register a vehicle in any state, there is a vin search. If mt shows a title in co he won't be able to register it without a presidential pardon. Just trying to hint without being obvious to accidentally lose the vin if he does not have title.


I bought it in MT and there is no Vin.


----------



## PowStomper58 (Nov 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Yes and no. I'm polite to everyone, but the DMV clerks can be really, really slow.
> 
> I have a friend who is a former DMV clerk who quit her job when she had a baby, and now she works as a consultant to do your DMV paperwork for you. Probably not worth your $$ for a $10 trailer registration, but...if you want her number, message me!


No such thing as a $10 registration. Probably going to cost at least seventy bucks


----------



## PowStomper58 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sparks1000 said:


> I think you will have to get it weighed as well. Santa Fe gravel weighs for a small fee.


You're not going to have to weigh it.


----------



## PowStomper58 (Nov 19, 2020)

PowStomper58 said:


> You're not going to have to weigh it.


Just tell them it weighs 600 lbs


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

I went through the exact process this Jabrony is going through back in February. Had to go to the Golden Colorado State Troopers headquarters to get a vin and the DMV wouldn’t register it without a weight slip. 


PowStomper58 said:


> Just tell them it weighs 600 lbs


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

jberg421 said:


> I bought it in MT and there is no Vin.


Some how i missed that as i re-read it. Mt4runner makes vin assignment sound easy in mt. Good luck.


----------



## FlotSam no jetSam (Jun 8, 2018)

Stolen trailers are a big problem in some places so don't expect the process to be TOO easy- they won't just take your word for it that its home made.Tell the guy who inspects it your story but still expect him to go over the trailer with a fine tooth comb (and sometimes an actual x-ray kind of thing) looking for a vin. If he doesn't find one you can register it as a homemade but if he does he'll have to run it through the system looking for the last registered owner. Process after that varies from state to state, some will issue provisional titles etc. good luck


----------



## kayak99 (Sep 3, 2012)

NoCo said:


> When you register a vehicle in any state, there is a vin search. If mt shows a title in co he won't be able to register it without a presidential pardon. Just trying to hint without being obvious to accidentally lose the vin if he does not have title.



Not all states require trailer registrations


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

FWIW, the last time I made a trailer, all I had to do was to fill out an "Affadavit of assembly of home made trailer" form at the DMV, and give them their money. This was in Colorado, and 8 years ago, but I doubt little has changed.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

PowStomper58 said:


> No such thing as a $10 registration. Probably going to cost at least seventy bucks


You're correct.

$10.30 title transfer fee, trailers are $70 or 80.




__





Vehicle Title and Registration - Montana Department of Justice







dojmt.gov


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

NoCo said:


> Some how i missed that as i re-read it. Mt4runner makes vin assignment sound easy in mt. Good luck.


Trailers are easy, but it's still a wait at the DMV.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MT4Runner said:


> Trailers are easy, but it's still a wait at the DMV.


Maybe that's what your friend was really selling with her DMV consulting work - the ability to have someone else go sit down there, as well as do the forms. Our time is our inventory in life, and if I can pay someone what I think is a fair price to do a task I'd rather not do, then there could be a transaction in the offing.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's EXACTLY what she's selling. And she's way more efficient with her time than you'd be not knowing what questions to ask. She's prepared, polite, knows the staff...


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> That's EXACTLY what she's selling. And she's way more efficient with her time than you'd be not knowing what questions to ask. She's prepared, polite, knows the staff...


Wanna hook me up?


----------

